# Pea River?



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anybody fish the Pea River? And how shallow is it?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cat,

I grew up there in the Troy AL area and fished Pea River a few times. We mainly launched at Johnsons Bridge on HWY 107 I think it was...lots of good bream and bass fishing. Water ran fast and it's a river that is not fished by a lot of people, not a lot of accessibility. Your water level depended on the amount of rain that came and there were some times when the river was impassable due to clogs or sandbars. My brother and I would drag our little jon boat over just to see what was around the next bend. Can't say I remember catching any big fish, but fish were caught.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

What auguy said. I live about a half mile off of it below Troy. It is some of the best wade fishing that can be had, and also for jon boats/canoes. Lots of fallen trees, sandbars, shoals, etc. It also produces world record cotton mouths. The slightest rain will muddy it up because of all the peanut field runoffs. As for ramps for larger boats/outboards I would launch at the "junction" in Geneva. Another good ramp is below Samson just off HWY 83.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*river gauge*

The Caryville gauge is showing about 6.0 and Pittman about 11.5 ft right now. The Pittman gauge is downriver from Geneva on the Choctaw and on hwy 2. There should be enough water to navigate right now at the Pea in Geneva. I cross the Pea at Geneva pretty often and when Caryville is showing 4 or 5 ft you can see shallows and sandbars on the Pea River at Geneva. Not sure just what a good navagable depth would be on the Pea. Maybe skiff can help on this. He's familiar with the area around hwy 2 and below.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*rea river*

I was born in Lowery Ala,by the banks of Pea River.The river has silted in badly through the years.In the summer you have to drag a canoe along the straight runs, its that shallow in a lot of places!!Right now until about late April it is navagatible, after that wade fishing or drifting downriver, I should say "dragging" downriver is best.Pleanty of channel cats in the bends,not many flatheads caught around the Samson , Kinston area. I did have a guy tell me that he saw one during the summer when the river is clear.He said it was huge. Lots of Alligators ,snakes, indian mounds,and snuff dippers in this area.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't waste your time...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

firespan1 said:


> I was born in Lowery Ala,by the banks of Pea River.The river has silted in badly through the years.In the summer you have to drag a canoe along the straight runs, its that shallow in a lot of places!!Right now until about late April it is navagatible, after that wade fishing or drifting downriver, I should say "dragging" downriver is best.Pleanty of channel cats in the bends,not many flatheads caught around the Samson , Kinston area. I did have a guy tell me that he saw one during the summer when the river is clear.He said it was huge. Lots of Alligators ,snakes, indian mounds,and snuff dippers in this area.


That's a good update on the Pea River history and conditions. Have wondered about that river myself. Appreciate the info.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My great grandfather Jacobs died while fishing the Pea river. He was bank fishing, sitting under the bridge at Geneva. I never knew him, but assumed he died doing what he loved!


----------

